# Great TV



## hocket

Seeing as this is a movie and TV corner I was surprised I couldn't find a general TV thread, especially as I think that US television has been through something of a golden age in the last 15-20 years.

Anyway, more specifically, I've been working my way through the first few seasons of Homicide: Life on the Street. I always remembered what a great show it was but seeing it more consistently 'in one go' rather than catching it occasionally when it was on air has really brought home just how exceptional it really was. There's really nothing like it. I must say that for me it really is, not only better, but much better than its' undoubtedly superb offspring The Wire.

It is perhaps mentioning that it has surely the most moody and menacing theme music of any show I can think of:






They also make minimal use of incidental music but it is nonetheless extremely effective.


----------



## Crudblud

Capital idea! There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of TV discussion around here in general, presumably owing to the common misconception that the format does not lend itself to artistry and quality in general, which is simply not true. HBO has produced some good shows recently, most notable of these for me being the stellar Deadwood. 

Live action:
Twin Peaks, Moonlighting (proving that Bruce Willis and Cybill Shepherd do have talent!), Seinfeld, The Day Today, Jam, Brass Eye, Curb Your Enthusiasm, In the Loop, Deadwood, Police Squad (Naked Gun's exponentially funnier predecessor), The Muppet Show, Spaced, Boardwalk Empire, Sports Night, Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job (I don't care, I love it).

Animation (including anime, which is also not what people seem to think it is):
Ren & Stimpy, Cowboy Bebop, Home Movies, Dr. Katz, Moomins, Pingu, Neon Genesis Evangelion, The Big O, Hellsing Ultimate, Trigun, Batman: The Animated Series.

Those are all that come to mind at the moment.


----------



## Philip

Game of thrones is the only TV show i'll be watching


----------



## hocket

Crudblud said:


> Capital idea! There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of TV discussion around here in general, presumably owing to the common misconception that the format does not lend itself to artistry and quality in general, which is simply not true. HBO has produced some good shows recently, most notable of these for me being the stellar Deadwood.
> 
> Live action:
> Twin Peaks, Moonlighting (proving that Bruce Willis and Cybill Shepherd do have talent!), Seinfeld, The Day Today, Jam, Brass Eye, Curb Your Enthusiasm, In the Loop, Deadwood, Police Squad (Naked Gun's exponentially funnier predecessor), The Muppet Show, Spaced, Boardwalk Empire, Sports Night, Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job (I don't care, I love it).
> 
> Animation (including anime, which is also not what people seem to think it is):
> Ren & Stimpy, Cowboy Bebop, Home Movies, Dr. Katz, Moomins, Pingu, Neon Genesis Evangelion, The Big O, Hellsing Ultimate, Trigun, Batman: The Animated Series.
> 
> Those are all that come to mind at the moment.


I missed Deadwood completely (although I did buy the first season for my stepmother a few years back as she's a huge fan of westerns). I've been meaning to rectify the situation.

Like anyone with any aspirations towards having a brain cell I'm a huge fan of Chris Morris.

I've enjoyed Game of Thrones so far, although oddly enough I really don't like the books. Whilst they do buck many of the cliches of fantasy fiction I do find them extremely contrived and cynical.

I'm really not familiar with anime, although I have enjoyed a bit of Manga from time to time. No Simpsons or South Park? Sadly I must confess to having had a soft spot for Beavis and Butthead once upon a time. From the sounds of things I'd have thought that Monkey Dust would be down your alley?

There are many things I could mention more generally, but on the biting comedy front how about The Larry Sanders Show or Action?


----------



## Crudblud

hocket said:


> I missed Deadwood completely (although I did buy the first season for my stepmother a few years back as she's a huge fan of westerns). I've been meaning to rectify the situation.
> 
> Like anyone with any aspirations towards having a brain cell I'm a huge fan of Chris Morris.
> 
> I'm really not familiar with anime, although I have enjoyed a bit of Manga from time to time. No Simpsons or South Park? Sadly I must confess to having had a soft spot for Beavis and Butthead once upon a time. From the sounds of things I'd have thought that Monkey Dust would be down your alley?
> 
> There are many things I could mention more generally, but on the biting comedy front how about The Larry Sanders Show or Action?


1. Deadwood is excellent, you really owe it to yourself.

2. Good man, Chris Morris is excellent.

3. I think there's a lot of crappy anime out there, but also some of the most inventive animated shows ever made. Most recently, Serial Experiments Lain has proven to be an interesting watch with a multi-layered plot and oddly minimalistic animation and a strange colour palette. I didn't list it earlier because I haven't seen it all yet, but definitely worth a watch. Monster (another one which I completely forgot) is a fantastic (and long, at some 70+ episodes, but trust me when I say that there is *no filler*) detective story set in Europe, and I highly recommend that if you're in to murder mysteries, crime drama, thrillers etc.

4. The Simpsons has really tainted its own legacy for me, if they had just called it a day after six or so seasons it would remain a favourite, but I just can't bring myself to watch it anymore. South Park can be very funny, but I just haven't had the inclination to watch it lately.

5. I can't believe I forgot Beavis and Butthead! I'm really embarrassed now, it was one of my favourite shows when I was growing up, and more recent viewings have shown that it hasn't lost a thing with age.

6. I only saw a bit of Monkey Dust when it first came out, and I think I may have been a little too young to get in to it.

7. Haven't ever come across Larry Sanders or Action, but I'll add them to my list. Thanks!


----------



## hocket

*Crudblud wrote:*



> The Simpsons has really tainted its own legacy for me, if they had just called it a day after six or so seasons it would remain a favourite, but I just can't bring myself to watch it anymore.


Oddly enough I don't think I've actually seen any Simpsons later than the Sixth Season -maybe I should keep it that way.

Incidentally, I was really disappointed by the 2nd series of Boardwalk Empire. I thought they really blew it with the whole Oedipal thing. Of course you should never judge a series by what happened after it 'Jumped the Shark', but I really would've expected that show to keep up its standards for rather longer than it did. I suspected what happened might've been forced on them by unrest and instability amongst the cast, but either way it was disappointing.


----------



## Crudblud

hocket said:


> *Crudblud wrote:*
> 
> Oddly enough I don't think I've actually seen any Simpsons later than the Sixth Season -maybe I should keep it that way.
> 
> Incidentally, I was really disappointed by the 2nd series of Boardwalk Empire. I thought they really blew it with the whole Oedipal thing. Of course you should never judge a series by what happened after it 'Jumped the Shark', but I really would've expected that show to keep up its standards for rather longer than it did. I suspected what happened might've been forced on them by unrest and instability amongst the cast, but either way it was disappointing.


Oof, spoilers narrowly avoided there, I've only seen the first season so far.


----------



## hocket

Oops. Sorry.


----------



## Crudblud

No problem.


----------



## Sonata

I don't watch much TV these days, but a show I and my husband do enjoy regularly is Big Bang Theory. This is a sitcom about two socially ackward genius physicists who live across the hall from a pretty young lady who is very active socially, but not very successful from a career standpoint, and the friendship they develop with her. It's quite hilarious.

Other shows I've really enjoyed past or present:

Animated: Futurama, Daria, Simpsons (haven't watched the last one in a few years, I agree with the above discussion)
Drama: Law and Order, ER
Comedy: Golden Girls, Scrubs, Frasier
Competition: Top Chef
Sports: Hockey. I am a HUGE Detroit Red Wings fan


----------



## Vaneyes

Many documentaries now have a reality show format.


----------



## Philip

Sonata said:


> I don't watch much TV these days, but a show I and my husband do enjoy regularly is Big Bang Theory. This is a sitcom about two socially ackward genius physicists who live across the hall from a pretty young lady who is very active socially, but not very successful from a career standpoint, and the friendship they develop with her. It's quite hilarious.


BBT is the best show ever after you've seen the first episode. After the first season, it's basically the _worst_ show ever. To put it shortly: there is no character development. In addition, what may seem like clever humour quickly becomes redundant gratuitous insults.

I didn't come up with this analysis myself. But when i lost all interest in the show for no apparent reason, i wondered why... and while looking for answers i soon discovered the general internet hate towards BBT.

Now that you've been enlightened, enjoy the show.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Since I was seven there was only one show I watched religiously. I am going to watch every single episode available before I die.






Interesting trailer. The seventh series since the revival starts very soon.


----------



## Guest

Among new shows, I really like _*The Newsroom*_ on HBO. It's intelligent, funny, and often illuminating.


----------



## moody

Sonata said:


> I don't watch much TV these days, but a show I and my husband do enjoy regularly is Big Bang Theory. This is a sitcom about two socially ackward genius physicists who live across the hall from a pretty young lady who is very active socially, but not very successful from a career standpoint, and the friendship they develop with her. It's quite hilarious.
> 
> Other shows I've really enjoyed past or present:
> 
> Animated: Futurama, Daria, Simpsons (haven't watched the last one in a few years, I agree with the above discussion)
> Drama: Law and Order, ER
> Comedy: Golden Girls, Scrubs, Frasier
> Competition: Top Chef
> Sports: Hockey. I am a HUGE Detroit Red Wings fan


Despite my "like" aren't there actually four nerds , apart from that it's very funny.
Ignore Phillip he's just being a moanalot.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/8o6wJ


You've now seen every episode......


----------



## hocket

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Since I was seven there was only one show I watched religiously. I am going to watch every single episode available before I die.
> 
> Interesting trailer. The seventh series since the revival starts very soon.


Excellent, a Whovian.

Of course you can't see every episode due to the BBC's tragic recycling of old tapes during the 70s. I've actually got the whole lot (including reconstructions where necessary) on disc.

I'm looking forward to the upcoming series, we're really very lucky to have Steven Moffat running the show at the moment.

Let's not forget the legendary theme tune. Hail Delia Derbyshire!






Regarding documentaries, anyone an Adam Curtis fan?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hocket said:


> Excellent, a Whovian.
> 
> Of course you can't see every episode due to the BBC's tragic recycling of old tapes during the 70s. I've actually got the whole lot (including reconstructions where necessary) on disc.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the upcoming series, we're really very lucky to have Steven Moffat running the show at the moment.
> 
> Let's not forget the legendary theme tune. Hail Delia Derbyshire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding documentaries, anyone an Adam Curtis fan?


_Asylum of the Daleks_ was/will be (don't know the time zone) shown in Edinburgh today((?) 25th of August) in a film/television festival. The thing that sucks about watching the show in Australia is that all the episodes are broadcast a week after they are in the UK.

Steven Moffat in my opinion is the best writer since the revival of the series. All the episodes that I remember well and the ones I enjoyed the most have been written by him. When the whole production team changed for series 5 in 2010 I felt the show changed a bit too much too quickly, but after a while I got used to it and I think I prefer the way it has turned out now. Also, Murray Gold writes excellent music.


----------



## hocket

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Steven Moffat in my opinion is the best writer since the revival of the series. All the episodes that I remember well and the ones I enjoyed the most have been written by him. When the whole production team changed for series 5 in 2010 I felt the show changed a bit too much too quickly, but after a while I got used to it and I think I prefer the way it has turned out now. Also, Murray Gold writes excellent music.


No question about Moffat being the best writer. As an older fan (well, older than you from what I gather anyway...) I actually felt that the first episode of Season 5 really hit the spot (indeed its probably still the best written episode since Moffat took over the show -its still no 'Blink' though). The script is great and aesthetically it gets it everything right from the opening shot of Amy's garden, Moffat's characteristic use of childhood fears, and the hints foreshadowing so much of what was to come. I can understand why you'd have been attached to the Russell Davies era though, and Who fans owe him an immense debt for resurrecting the series.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hocket said:


> No question about Moffat being the best writer. As an older fan (well, older than you from what I gather anyway...) I actually felt that the first episode of Season 5 really hit the spot (indeed its probably still the best written episode since Moffat took over the show -its still no 'Blink' though). The script is great and aesthetically it gets it everything right from the opening shot of Amy's garden, Moffat's characteristic use of childhood fears, and the hints foreshadowing so much of what was to come. I can understand why you'd have been attached to the Russell Davies era though, and Who fans owe him an immense debt for resurrecting the series.


I have seen quite a few of the old episodes too when they were broadcast here in 2003 and 2004 (I think) leading up to the revival. I wish I had a better memory though so I could remember what happened. I distinctly remember the opening of one episode with the sixth Doctor though, I just can't remember what it was called..... Last year I discovered that someone had uploaded all four parts of Nightmare of Eden from Tom Baker's era and I must say that is one of the best stories I have watched!


----------



## Mesa

Which hasn't received prior mention:
Jonathan Creek. Funny, sweet, incredibly well written, the BBC hasn't done anything anywhere near as good since.
Archer. The only cartoon i know that's very, very much aimed at a mature audience. Intelligent, rammed with jokes and every character is excellent (of which there is 8 or 9 with well thought out personalities).
Extras and The Office. I'm sure everyone know what they are. If you haven't seen them, just do.
American Dad. Pisses on Family Guy and the Cleveland Show from great height.
Oz. That prison show. Every season is good, but the first 2 are aaaaaaawesome.
Bones. Mulder/Scully type murder mystery/forensic program, with some fun characters and some genuinely great episodes.
Mark Steel On... Humorous and informative short lectures on interesting historical figures, there's most of them on youtube. Very similar editing and comedy to Charlie Brooker's stuff, so Brooker fans, watch it!


----------



## hocket

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> _Asylum of the Daleks_ was/will be (don't know the time zone) shown in Edinburgh today((?) 25th of August) in a film/television festival. The thing that sucks about watching the show in Australia is that all the episodes are broadcast a week after they are in the UK.


Just to let you know that you have a cracking start to the new series to look forward too.


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hocket said:


> Just to let you know that you have a cracking start to the new series to look forward too.


Actually the Australian Broadcasting Corpration made _Asylum of the Daleks_ available to watch on the interent this morning. My it is spectacular! An interesting preview of the next companion too (joining the Doctor in the next Christmas special).


----------



## neoshredder

Breaking Bad is my show nowadays. Such suspense. As for comedies, my favorites are Cheers and Seinfeld.


----------



## Crudblud

Caught a little bit of Charlie Brooker's new police procedural spoof series A Touch of Cloth the other night, I only saw 10 minutes or so but my god was it hilarious.


----------



## PetrB

"Great TV" has got to be one of the most extreme and fitting phrases matching the definition of "oxymoron" ever coined.

Congratulations!


----------



## Wandering

Breaking Bad is definitely my show also since Law and Order is gone for the most part. Southland is pretty good too imo. I like Walking Dead also.


----------



## techniquest

'Bargain Hunt' - wonderful TV. Inoffensive, diverse, good humoured, informative and gentle.


----------



## Crudblud

PetrB said:


> "Great TV" has got to be one of the most extreme and fitting phrases matching the definition of "oxymoron" ever coined.
> 
> Congratulations!


Watch all the shows I posted in that list on the first page and then see if your opinion remains unchanged. If you choose not to, please refrain from criticising things of which you are wilfully ignorant.


----------



## Lizardfolk

I've been loving the Newsroom. Epsiode 2-4 has been declining but the pilot's writing is pretty genius.






Series intro:


----------



## Sonata

Golden Girls is a classic show that was on in the 80s. It originally aired when I was a kid, and my mom would watch it. My sister and I would watch reruns for nostalgia in high school and we both found it was fantastic. Turns out a lot of women in my age group are actually big fans of the show....I'd watch it at midnight often with a college roomate. My cousin and I both have several seasons on DVD.


----------



## DeepR

How The Universe Works

This is a documentary that I've enjoyed a lot recently. There are currently two seasons (2010 and 2012).
Of course it has CGI that is too "pretty" and the dramatic music can get quite annoying at times... but still, it's a very informative show. It made me so fascinated with the universe, again... like when I was a little boy, looking at the stars.
There are signs that a third season is coming up.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Lizardfolk said:


> I've been loving the Newsroom. Epsiode 2-4 has been declining but the pilot's writing is pretty genius.


Sorkin is a fantastic screenwriter. He can be dramatic and intense yet quirky at the same time. I find his subtle political statements most interesting.

I enjoy the Newsroom, despite the often overtly fast-paced dialogues. The West Wing was very good, and Moneyball was even better,


----------



## Schubussy

I'm one of those annoying people who watched The Wire and now treat it like a religion/cult (ie perhaps most people who watched The Wire). Absolutely genius.


----------



## neoshredder

Breaking Bad. Best drama program ever. But I'll check out The Wire. I just bought season 1 but haven't gotten to watch it yet.


----------



## Garlic

Have you been watching the last few episodes of Breaking Bad? Most intense TV I've ever seen, especially the one the week before last. Only one more left now (I think). 

The Wire is great too, much slower to reveal its secrets. Deadwood was fantastic, shame it got cancelled at an unsatisfying point. I used to love Battlestar Galactica, but was so pissed off by the ending that I wouldn't recommend it to anyone now. I need something else to watch, everyone says Downton Abbey is great so I'll give it a go, though I don't know if it's my thing.


----------



## Schubussy

neoshredder said:


> Breaking Bad. Best drama program ever. But I'll check out The Wire. I just bought season 1 but haven't gotten to watch it yet.


Breaking Bad comes pretty close! Actually, while I think The Wire is technically better just for the sheer depth of it, I think Breaking Bad is the more exciting show. I can't wait for the last episode, going to be so sad once it's over.

I need to get around to watching Mad Men.


----------



## DeepR

I'm still waiting for a good sci-fi series that takes place in space, with many different themes and subjects being explored, many different characters, races, locations etc. along the lines of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine (DS9). 

DS9 has both "stand-alone" episodes and a story arc, with the best cast in Star Trek, great characters and character development. The first seasons are good overall, but the show really lifts off at seasons 4 to 7 during the Dominion War. 

I'm not saying this is the best series ever in terms of acting, realism etc. But what sets DS9 apart from most series, is that most series just focus on their own storylines and characters and don't really explore larger social and political themes like in the case of DS9 religion, opression, genocide etc. 

Sure, it has its flaws and there are some bad episodes, but still, I have yet to see a TV series that is as large in scope and has such a rich universe as DS9.

It saddens me when I think of what has become of Star Trek, with those flashy prequel/reboot comic-book like movies.... bah.


----------



## Schubussy

DeepR said:


> I'm still waiting for a good sci-fi series that takes place in space, with many different themes and subjects being explored, many different characters, races, locations etc. along the lines of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine (DS9).
> 
> DS9 has both "stand-alone" episodes and a story arc, with the best cast in Star Trek, great characters and character development. The first seasons are good overall, but the show really lifts off at seasons 4 to 7 during the Dominion War.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the best series ever in terms of acting, realism etc. But what sets DS9 apart from most series, is that most series just focus on their own storylines and characters and don't really explore larger social and political themes like in the case of DS9 religion, opression, genocide etc.
> 
> Sure, it has its flaws and there are some bad episodes, but still, I have yet to see a TV series that is as large in scope and has such a rich universe as DS9.


Did you ever watch Babylon 5? DS9 is my favourite Trek series too but sometimes I watch TNG and change my mind. I always thought an interesting Star Trek series could be from the Maquis' point of view, fighting against both the Cardassians and the Federation, but with believable/understandable motives.



> It saddens me when I think of what has become of Star Trek, with those flashy prequel/reboot comic-book like movies.... bah.


I quite like them for a bit of mindless escapism... but yeah, Star Trek (and sci-fi in general) should be thought provoking, not just action.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Anyone for Homeland? It has its flaws but it's about as compelling a drama series I've seen.


----------



## Taggart

We tried Babylon 5 when it first came out and found it excellent, but after the first few series, it got a bit weird. DS 9 was always pitched as the answer to Babylon 5 which is why it really raised the bar for Trek.

When I looked at the boxed set of Babylon 5, I noticed there were all sorts of prequels and extras that never made it onto the screen here and the running order \ episode list is really odd. That's probably why it went weird.


----------



## david johnson

Battlestar Galactica (new), Babylon 5, NCIS, The Prisoner (BBC)


----------



## cwarchc

Blakes 7, Space 1999


----------



## Taggart

david johnson said:


> The Prisoner (BBC)


For anyone who is a name and not a number, a visit to Portmeirion is essential!


----------



## Schubussy

It's such a strange place, they couldn't have found anywhere better to set the show.

Completely unlike the boring desert in the boring US remake (if you've not seen it, don't.)


----------



## Guest

I'll have to update my earlier choice with _Breaking Bad_ (I hadn't watched it when I picked _The Newsroom_). In my opinion, _BB_ has perhaps the greatest acting, writing, directing, complexity of character and plot of any show that I have ever seen. Everything else pales in comparison for me. I eagerly await this Blue-ray set of the complete episodes!


----------



## Guest

^^ I'm a little disappointed that it doesn't include a box cutter, though.


----------



## Jos

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weeds_(TV_series)

One, sometimes two, episodes of "weeds" before bed these days.
We got the first 4or5 seasons boxset from a friend. Doubt if it was broadcasted here in Holland (it should have, given that we have a bit of a reputation regarding this agricultural phenomenon...)
So far (at the 3rd season now) it's pretty hilarious. Not out there with the biggest hitseries but I do enjoy it. Short episodes, only half an hour.
The music is very good, great songs. Indie-pop at it's best.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Gilberto

I've come to the point where the only TV show I watch is Jeopardy.

Deadwood was my favorite western and I watch the box set occasionally.

My favorite TV show is The Andy Griffith Show and I have the DVDs and manage to watch a few episodes every week.


----------



## Wandering

In the U. S. of A., Netflix now has the eight season of Always Sunny, the third season of The Killing, the second season of American Horror Story and the four first seasons of Dexter available. I need to add butt-cheek cushion to my letter for Santa Claus. :lol:


----------



## scratchgolf

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'll have to update my earlier choice with _Breaking Bad_ (I hadn't watched it when I picked _The Newsroom_). In my opinion, _BB_ has perhaps the greatest acting, writing, directing, complexity of character and plot of any show that I have ever seen. Everything else pales in comparison for me. I eagerly await this Blue-ray set of the complete episodes!


I had quite the void to fill after Br/Ba. It tried starting Sons of Anarchy and just got angry and quit during e2. I took some time off and watched S4 of Boardwalk Empire. Now that is one fantastic show. I couldn't choose between the two.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

No one has mentioned Hill Street Blues? With perhaps the best opening music of any show:


----------



## Vaneyes

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> No one has mentioned Hill Street Blues? With perhaps the best opening music of any show:


Of course you're forgetting many fine CBS series, including Have Gun Will Travel, The Mary Tyler Moore Show, The Andy Griffith Show, etc., etc., etc.

Cover for MTM theme...


----------



## Itullian

The Rifleman baby.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

I was once told by a policeman that the TV show that depicted actual policemen and actual police work most accurately was Barney Miller.


----------



## Flamme

hocket said:


> Seeing as this is a movie and TV corner I was surprised I couldn't find a general TV thread, especially as I think that US television has been through something of a golden age in the last 15-20 years.
> 
> Anyway, more specifically, I've been working my way through the first few seasons of Homicide: Life on the Street. I always remembered what a great show it was but seeing it more consistently 'in one go' rather than catching it occasionally when it was on air has really brought home just how exceptional it really was. There's really nothing like it. I must say that for me it really is, not only better, but much better than its' undoubtedly superb offspring The Wire.
> 
> It is perhaps mentioning that it has surely the most moody and menacing theme music of any show I can think of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also make minimal use of incidental music but it is nonetheless extremely effective.


Pretty cool series old skool! From the new ones i like ''The Walking Dead'', ''Game of Thrones''...:trp:


----------



## Albert7

The Wire is my favorite show ever with Breaking Bad a close second.


----------



## DeepR

albertfallickwang said:


> The Wire is my favorite show ever with Breaking Bad a close second.


I loved The Wire, season 1 but haven't really started with season 2, yet. It seems to throw you right into the middle of a lot of new things, making it a bit hard to get into.


----------



## DeepR

I started watching Battlestar Galactica (starting with the miniseries) and I'm enjoying it so far. 
It does come across as a well written drama/action series that just happens to be in space, instead of a more explorative and thought-provoking type of sci-fi, like the best of Star Trek. Not that all sci-fi has to be like that. As long as the story and acting stays solid, I'll be hooked.


----------



## Albert7

DeepR said:


> I started watching Battlestar Galactica (starting with the miniseries) and I'm enjoying it so far.
> It does come across as a well written drama/action series that just happens to be in space, instead of a more explorative and thought-provoking type of sci-fi, like the best of Star Trek. Not that all sci-fi has to be like that. As long as the story and acting stays solid, I'll be hooked.


I need to get into that series badly but I've been too addicted to tinychat lately so I've been tracing that with Covert Affairs with my stepdad.


----------



## Manxfeeder

My wife has hooked me into Inspector Lewis. It's a standard murder-mystery show about a working-class Chief Inspector paired with an Oxbridge-trained detective, and it's interesting because it's filled with cultural references. For example, one show centered around the medical examiner playing the clarinet in rehearsals for The Planets. Things like that don't happen much in the States.


----------



## Guest

Currently:
Just finished second series of Boardwalk Empire. Best thing since Homeland imo (but then I miss lots of apparently good stuff).
Just watched second episode of S2 of The Fall. Creepy and unnerving.


----------



## DonAlfonso

gog said:


> Just watched second episode of S2 of The Fall. Creepy and unnerving.


Really liked The Fall.

Just watched the first episode of Point Of Honour - just terrible. Thought of posting at TC because of a musical howler - near the end of the episode one of the daughters plays Claire De Lune (which wasn't composed before at least 1890 on the piano. This at the start of the Civil War.

All time favourites: The Wire, Deadwood, The Sopranos

Currently looking forward to the final season of Justified which starts next week.


----------



## Guest

scratchgolf said:


> I had quite the void to fill after Br/Ba. It tried starting Sons of Anarchy and just got angry and quit during e2. I took some time off and watched S4 of Boardwalk Empire. Now that is one fantastic show. I couldn't choose between the two.


Ooh yes. We're just into S3 of Boardwalk. Best thing I've seen since the first two series of Homeland. I suspect I need to watch BB.


----------



## Guest

Other favorites include_ Homeland _(except for season 3), _Dexter, The Killing, True Detective, Luther, The Fall_, and _The Missing_.


----------



## Guest

+1 for The Fall.


----------



## Guest

Wolf Hall.

Looks like a Caravaggio painting.

Mark Rylance is mesmerising. His Cromwell holds the attention all the while he's on screen, speaking or not. 

Brilliant drama if you don't want to be just spoon-fed.


----------



## brotagonist

I am very fond of Murdock Mysteries. Unfortunately, they show it on a weeknight, so I only manage to catch about an episode a year  It used to run on a different channel that reran the episodes all year long every day of the week, so one never missed an episode, hence I have seen all of the first 5 or so seasons.

If only the CBC would show it on Friday or Saturday night, when people are actually able to watch!

Woe is progress: we used to have VCRs and never had to worry about inept programming schedules. The recorder took care of it.


----------



## Albert7

Homeland is going well. I am watching Better Call Saul and Fresh Off the Boat now.


----------



## aajj

Better Call Saul is off to a promising start.


----------



## DeepR

PetrB said:


> "Great TV" has got to be one of the most extreme and fitting phrases matching the definition of "oxymoron" ever coined.
> 
> Congratulations!


If you're looking for quality in something that is (very) popular at the same time, TV series are nowadays a far better place to look than the average Hollywood movie.


----------



## Albert7

DeepR said:


> If you're looking for quality in something that at the same time can be (very) popular, TV series are nowadays a far better place to look than the average Hollywood movie.


The Wire is better than most movies I have seen in my life.


----------



## aajj

DeepR said:


> If you're looking for quality in something that is (very) popular at the same time, TV series are nowadays a far better place to look than the average Hollywood movie.


This is sad but true. Sad for movie lovers, that is. I love a good movie and good new ones are painfully hard to find. Usually i have to turn to oldies.

Most tv shows suck but the gems that have appeared in the last 15 years or so make up for the dross. I think it started with The Sopranos, one of the greatest series ever created. Since then, Mad Men and Breaking Bad have been fabulous and superior to most movies of the same period. Also what i've seen of Boardwalk Empire. Orange is the New Black is another superb current show.


----------



## Albert7

Agreed, The Sopranos is what started it off.

I also like Lena Dunham's Girls
Parks and Recreation and so on.



aajj said:


> This is sad but true. Sad for movie lovers, that is. I love a good movie and good new ones are painfully hard to find. Usually i have to turn to oldies.
> 
> Most tv shows suck but the gems that have appeared in the last 15 years or so make up for the dross. I think it started with The Sopranos, one of the greatest series ever created. Since then, Mad Men and Breaking Bad have been fabulous and superior to most movies of the same period. Also what i've seen of Boardwalk Empire. Orange is the New Black is another superb current show.


----------



## Guest

Just finished S3 of Boardwalk. Excellent throughout.


----------



## DeepR

I'm not so sure anymore about Battlestar Galactica being a great TV series and all... which is just too bad, because Season 1 was very strong and promising, but it feels like it's slowly falling apart. Let's just say I'm having credibility and "suspension of disbelief" issues. More and more I see actors acting, in a story developing in a unconvincing way, instead of being pulled in under the illusion the characters actually have lives in the BSG universe. Not giving up just yet, though.


----------



## Guest

Wolf Hall. 

Brilliant, and against the current tide.


----------



## Albert7

Homeland season 3 isn't too bad but not better than season 4.


----------



## Skilmarilion

aajj said:


> Better Call Saul is off to a promising start.


Really? I saw the first three episodes, and I think I'm done with it.

Just unnecessary, and entirely dull.


----------



## Skilmarilion

albertfallickwang said:


> Homeland season 3 isn't too bad but not better than season 4.


I thought both seasons were below average, to say the very least, compared to 1 & 2.

House of Cards season 3 released today. Exciting stuff.

Fortitude -- I've seen the first three episodes. It's an ambitious drama, albeit fighting a few cliches in the plot for me. It has potential.

Still waiting for a show that's half as good as Breaking Bad.


----------



## Polyphemus

Skilmarilion said:


> Really? I saw the first three episodes, and I think I'm done with it.
> 
> Just unnecessary, and entirely dull.


At the outset let me say I am a huge Kevin Spacey fan but I have not watched 'House Of Cards'. I am old enough to remember the superb Ian Richardson series and doubt if it could be bettered. My entire family assure me that I am wrong but if I want to see House of Cards again it will be to Richardson I turn.


----------



## Guest

Polyphemus said:


> At the outset let me say I am a huge Kevin Spacey fan but I have not watched 'House Of Cards'. I am old enough to remember the superb Ian Richardson series and doubt if it could be bettered. My entire family assure me that I am wrong but if I want to see House of Cards again it will be to Richardson I turn.


They're quite different, unsurprisingly perhaps. I think the original seems a little dated now. Although I think Spacey is good I watched the first series of the American one and was quite underwhelmed. His character was too one-dimensional to be interesting to me.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Polyphemus said:


> At the outset let me say I am a huge Kevin Spacey fan but I have not watched 'House Of Cards'. I am old enough to remember the superb Ian Richardson series and doubt if it could be bettered. My entire family assure me that I am wrong but if I want to see House of Cards again it will be to Richardson I turn.


Just to be clear, the post of mine which you quoted was referring to 'Better Call Saul', which I think is terrible.

I am a huge fan of 'House of Cards' and recommend it wholeheartedly.


----------



## Blancrocher

Polyphemus said:


> At the outset let me say I am a huge Kevin Spacey fan but I have not watched 'House Of Cards'. I am old enough to remember the superb Ian Richardson series and doubt if it could be bettered. My entire family assure me that I am wrong but if I want to see House of Cards again it will be to Richardson I turn.


They're entirely different animals, though they have the same name--there's not really any need to think of one while watching the other. The Spacey version is one of my favorite recent addictions: I remember moving along and thinking the series was making missteps, when in reality it was just one or two steps ahead of me. The plot and characterizations are really ingenious. Great entertainment, imo!


----------



## Blancrocher

Recently watched "Babylon," a TV series about the London police and public relations. Very highly recommended--I hope they follow through with a season 2!


----------



## Jos

"How the west went bust" , "the superrich and us", "the mayfair set"
All on YouTube. 
Corporate life and politics; oh dear, interesting times we live in.......


----------



## starthrower

I live in the United States. There is nothing great on TV here. That's why I no longer own one.


----------



## Albert7

The Wire is the best TV show ever hands down. Nothing else compares to it.

That and Breaking Bad are classics. The Sopranos was great too. Garfunkel and Oates are funny...


----------



## GreenMamba

albertfallickwang said:


> The Wire is the best TV show ever hands down. Nothing else compares to it.


No argument from me on this. It was a masterpiece.


----------



## Albert7

GreenMamba said:


> No argument from me on this. It was a masterpiece.


Indeed and the main reason why it wasn't popular is because over half of the cast was African-American so it lacked appeal from the mainstream.


----------



## SimonNZ

Nearing the end of what could be my tenth watch of the seven season integrale of The West Wing - the only tv series I've actually felt the need to buy and own rather than rent.

Breaking Bad and The Wire were very well crafted, but I don't think I'll have any reason to watch them again any time soon.


----------



## Skilmarilion

albertfallickwang said:


> *Breaking Bad* is the best TV show ever hands down. Nothing else compares to it.
> 
> That and *The Wire* classics. The Sopranos was great too. Garfunkel and Oates are funny...


Fixed that for you, if you don't mind. :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Nearing the end of what could be my tenth watch of the seven season integrale of The West Wing - the only tv series I've actually felt the need to buy and own rather than rent.
> 
> Breaking Bad and The Wire were very well crafted, but I don't think I'll have any reason to watch them again any time soon.


I saw Breaking Bad all the way through twice. It is like bel canto opera with crystal meth. Very addictive. But don't watch it alone. Always fun with other people in the family.


----------



## Jos

A dance to the music of time. After a huge series of novels by Anthony Powell.

Watched this for the second time over the last few days. Dazzling amount of characters. 
If you've enjoyed "Brideshead revisited" you'll like this one too. I did!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118297/


----------



## Albert7

Skilmarilion said:


> Fixed that for you, if you don't mind. :tiphat:


... thanks for the wonderful correction.

I need to see Better Call Saul. Heard both good and bad things about it.


----------



## Easy Goer

Just started The House of Eliott


----------



## Guest

Right now, I only watch "Wolf Hall" on PBS Sunday nights at 10 pm with regularity. Well, that and "60 Minutes" are the only ones. I enjoy "Wolf Hall" because I'm fairly well-versed in that period of English history from Henry VIII to James I--Tudors and Stuarts. I also studied up a bit on the Hanovers. I have book on European royal houses and found it quite interesting reading. Then I read Mannix's _The Hellfire Club_ which I totally loved and recommend.

Speaking of British TV, I just bought a complete DVD set of an old mystery/suspense series called "Journey to the Unknown" from 1968. I remember it as a kid but not well. Some of them I remember and others I don't recall seeing before. There's only about a dozen and a half episodes. It was really a British-American production--shot in Britain with British actors except there would always be an American actor--usually in the lead role although not always. I haven't watched them all yet. It's strange to see them again all these years later because I haven't seen it since '68. It was clearly aimed at American audiences since the main character was almost always an American actor of some renown from that period (Chad Everett, Vera Miles, Brandon DeWilde, Carol Lynley, Robert Reed, etc.) although I do recognize a lot of the British actors also. In fact, in one episode starring Stephanie Powers, a British doctor is played by the same man who played Dr. Watson alongside Jeremy Brent in the "The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes." Of course, he is quite young.

I'm not sure how popular the show was in Britain. Obviously, it didn't last long in the States.


----------



## Lunasong

I've been binge-watching Graham Linehan's series. I finished _Black Books_; am currently watching _The IT Crowd_. Next up is _Father Ted_.


----------



## Flamme

Vaneyes said:


> Many documentaries now have a reality show format.


Yup. For instance


----------



## Guest

Best thing on telly of late: And then there were none.

IMHO.


----------



## Sloe

I like to watch Vampire Diaries, Supernatural, Mad Men, Rome, Big Love and Lost.


----------



## Mal

dogen said:


> Best thing on telly of late: And then there were none. IMHO.


I totally agree - the best thing on British TV over Christmas, great plot, great scenery, great acting, AND great music!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoyed Charlie Brooker's 2015 Wipe on the 30th, looking back on the year mainly through the eyes of TV. He looks as if he's lost quite a bit of weight but certainly none of his acerbity. Although a busy man, his TV appearances are irregular. Pity the same can't be said for the usual (and less funnier) suspects like Jimmy Carr, Lee Mack, Dara O'Brain and James bloody Corden.


----------



## starthrower

Living in the states, I have to watch on YouTube. Norton is a funny guy, as is his sidekick.
Everybody loves Salma Hayek. She's gorgeous, and a sweet lady!


----------



## Guest

I've been enjoying _The Man in the High Castle_ on Amazon Prime Video. It's based on Philip K. Dick's novel, and it is superb. In a nutshell, he re-imagines a different and horrifying end to WWII.


----------



## Guest

A new series started tonight about Chester Zoo....featuring....drum roll...the red pandas!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've enjoyed the latest dramatic adaptation of _War and Peace_ on BBC - particularly satisfying is the total 'warts and all' attention to period detail, with none of the glamour-centric sheen which marred series like _The Tudors_ where most of the male characters ponced about looking like models from a GAP catalogue.


----------



## Elizabeth de Brito

I recommend Doctor Who - since 2005, the score is utterly genius, composed by Murray Gold it's just brilliant. Check these 3 themes out:


----------



## Guest

The _London Spy_ is an excellent series on BBC America.


----------



## Wandering

Recently watched the short comedy series Spaced 1999-2001. Loved it.


----------



## DeepR

After more than 10 years, I watched a few episodes of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine and I was reminded of why I like that show so much. Some aspects may be dated now, like the CGI, but the writing and characters are still damn good. In The Pale Moonlight, fantastic episode. I may just rewatch the entire show, for there are no current sci-fi series that come even close.


----------



## mahler76

Fargo, The Leftovers, True detective. Memorable also for their excellent soundtracks written for them or chosen to be included.


----------



## Pugg

I love the most BBC drama's .
Always good made and sublime casting :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I do not spend much time wachting television,this is a real oldtimer!


----------



## Fugue Meister

Just want to bring up "Better Call Saul", again as my pick for the best show on American television at this point in time. The second season is not dropping in quality at all, great stuff. Whatever Vince Gilligan does next I'm there no matter what it is, him and Peter Gould are amazing writers..


----------



## kartikeys

How about Wild France on Discovery (Wild + country) series.
Brilliantly done. With classical music as background score.


----------



## Pugg

Present from friend in the U.S.
Hilarious watching :lol:


----------



## Guest

I've been enjoying _House of Cards_,_ Bosch_, _The Assets_, and _Billions _as far as non-network shows go.


----------



## DeepR

Usually anything involving the BBC and David Attenborough makes for great TV, even if he's only narrator.

I recently watched _Life Story_, another winner in my book. It's just amazing.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4150884/

P.S. Planet Earth II is coming up and guess who's back in the game?
The man is a living legend.


----------



## Kieran

Ah, I've gotten hooked on The Walking Dead! People have been moidering me with this one for years - as persistent as zombies about it, actually - and I succumbed on Friday and have binge-eaten two whole seasons. Now I'm dreaming of "walkers." I'm also wide awake wondering how I could secure the gaff in the event of a ZA.*

I'm watching it critically, and I reckon Rick is correct about the weapons to use, how to conserve ammo, and so on, but he's not the best leader of the group because everything he touches turns to drama, cliff-hangers, dead grey fingers trying to pry a door open, herds of walkers alerted to fresh meat sleeping in the tents nearby. It's frantic and addictive and bloody and great. Can't watch it while watching dinner though. Spaghetti bolognese and spuds don't mix. :lol:




* "Zombie Apocalypse"


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Elizabeth de Brito said:


> I recommend Doctor Who - since 2005, the score is utterly genius, composed by Murray Gold it's just brilliant. Check these 3 themes out:
> <snip>


I'd recommend the old series of Doctor Who, from William Hartnell to mid-Tom Baker (1963-late 70s) and the last couple of years of Sylvester McCoy (1988-89). The Hartnell years in particular are wonderful.

I don't like Murray Gold's music; he tells you what you're meant to _feel_, with massed choirs.

The music on the old series was interesting - very avant-garde. Viz:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

DeepR said:


> Usually anything involving the BBC and David Attenborough makes for great TV, even if he's only narrator.
> 
> I recently watched _Life Story_, another winner in my book. It's just amazing.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4150884/
> 
> P.S. Planet Earth II is coming up and guess who's back in the game?
> The man is a living legend.


I have an inscribed copy of _The Living Planet_. My father interviewed him.


----------



## Krummhorn

Enjoy watching most BBC shows originating from our local PBS station. 

We don't have cable television but do have streaming via wi-fi for two subscription services. I will gladly sign up for cable tv when they can guarantee that I will not have to watch any commercials. Paid TV service should be commercial free, imho. 

Will that ever happen? Probably not, and they will not have be as a subscriber ... their loss, not mine.


----------



## Sloe

I have begun watching the eight season of Supernatural.


----------



## Stand The Thankless Vigil

There is a six-part TV drama out of the UK called "River" that is exceptional. It also has tremendous re-watch value because the first time through, you won't really understand the story until the last reveal. Watching it again with that knowledge is a completely different experience.


----------



## Guest

I'm really enjoying _Orphan Black_--half way through season two. The main actress, Tatiana Maslany, should definitely win an award for her convincing portrayal of numerous versions of herself. (Don't want to spoil why she has to do this!)


----------



## Guest

I started watching _Occupied_ on Netlix--superb! It's created and produced by author Jo Nesbo.

"In a not-so-distant future, Norway has elected a radical branch of the Green Party, and its charismatic new prime minister shuts down the country's supply of oil and gas to continental Europe. Despite an impending climate crisis, the EU is none too pleased with this overnight weaning from petrol, and invites Russia to offer Norway "technical assistance" in restoring its fossil fuel production. Russian gunships descend on Norway's oil platforms. America, having withdrawn from NATO, is nowhere to be found. And so begins a slow, doublespeak-laden, Putin-style escalation into occupation."


----------



## Blancrocher

"The Path," a Hulu original about life in a religious cult, is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Vronsky

My favourite are: The X-files, The Twilight Zone, Futurama, Blackadder and Nuremberg (TV mini-series). The Twilight Zone is definitely the best I've ever watched. Original stories and themes, interesting atmosphere, all in all, great show.


----------



## Guest

_The Tunnel_, a British/French serial killer show based on the Swedish show _The Bridge_. So far, it's very engaging.


----------



## Guest

_Murder in the First_--very intense police procedural.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> _The Tunnel_, a British/French serial killer show based on the Swedish show _The Bridge_. So far, it's very engaging.


I'll check it out, along with River (2015). :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> _Murder in the First_--very intense police procedural.


Remember *Murder One* (1995 - '97)?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Remember *Murder One* (1995 - '97)?


Indeed I do. I have _River_ on my Netflix Watch List--just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Krummhorn said:


> Enjoy watching most BBC shows originating from our local PBS station.
> 
> We don't have cable television but do have streaming via wi-fi for two subscription services. I will gladly sign up for cable tv when they can guarantee that I will not have to watch any commercials. Paid TV service should be commercial free, imho.
> 
> Will that ever happen? Probably not, and they will not have be as a subscriber ... their loss, not mine.


Indeed. Millions have discovered extensive cable subscription is a money pit that only benefits the cable company and its suppliers. Much of the infrequent good stuff eventually appears on Netflix or YT. In a blue moon, miss something entirely? Who cares. There's more than enough to keep entertained.

We use basic cable with sports bundle, high speed internet, Blu-ray player apps. And that's plenty.


----------



## bestellen

Nearing the end of what could be my tenth watch of the seven season integrale of The West Wing - the only tv series I've actually felt the need to buy and own rather than rent.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> _The Tunnel_, a British/French serial killer show based on the Swedish show _The Bridge_. So far, it's very engaging.


Watched part of the first episode of *River*, and didn't like it. The constant flashback of his partner's demise was "overkill".

Having better luck with *The Bridge*, almost finished season one (of three). I'll try *The Tunnel *after.


----------



## SimonNZ

bestellen said:


> Nearing the end of what could be my tenth watch of the seven season integrale of The West Wing - the only tv series I've actually felt the need to buy and own rather than rent.


I think I've written something near this exact post somewhere on a different thread. The only series I've felt the need to actually own, and somewhere around a dozen watches right through.

What seasons/story arcs/episodes/moments stood out for you this time through? Which parts did you find the weakest?


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure it's "great," but the first two episodes of _Thirteen_ are very good.


----------



## SimonNZ

I've had Treme on my mind recently for some reason. And though it wasn't so long ago that I did all four seasons in a row, I think I may have to restart it in the near future when nothing else seems urgent.


----------



## Vaneyes

From a previous post--"I'll try *The Tunnel*."

Via PBS, I tried part of Season 1, Episode 4, and didn't like it. Good, that'll save some time.


----------



## Pugg

I bought this, series 5 for € 12.95 free to my door,


----------



## Guest

HBO's _The Night of_ is off to an intriguing start. (A young Pakistani-American is accused of a horrific crime. It doesn't look good for him...)


----------



## Blancrocher

The Girlfriend Experience

Follows a law student who gets involved in high-end prostitution. One of the most absorbing shows I've seen.

Dir. Lodge Kerrigan and Amy Seimetz; cinematography by Steven Meizler


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed the first episode/first season of _Ripper Street_, which is about...you guessed it, Jack the Ripper! Not for the faint of heart at times, but if you like this sort of show, it's very well done.


----------



## Bulldog

SimonNZ said:


> I've had Treme on my mind recently for some reason. And though it wasn't so long ago that I did all four seasons in a row, I think I may have to restart it in the near future when nothing else seems urgent.


My wife and I watched all four seasons. She loved the series; I also enjoyed it - a top rate show. However, I always had one reservation. Not much happened in each episode; I would have preferred less music and more story.


----------



## Guest

Highlands - Scotland's Wild Heart

BBC series started tonight. Great scenery, great wildlife; and all brilliantly photographed. Ospreys, deer, grouse, red squirrels....and ants!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/3hzkMfr6v9rhfc759tTFrWq/a-gallery-of-stunning-images-that-capture-the-heart-of-the-scottish-highlands


----------



## Guest

Ripper Street

Fourth series of great drama starts tonight on the Beeb (that axed the show, in their stupidity).

Coppering thus, as Drake said.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Ripper Street
> 
> Fourth series of great drama starts tonight on the Beeb (that axed the show, in their stupidity).
> 
> Coppering thus, as Drake said.


Phones and computers will be switched off at 20.59hrs, hatches well and truly battened down _chez_ Johnson.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I enjoyed the first episode/first season of _Ripper Street_, which is about...you guessed it, Jack the Ripper! Not for the faint of heart at times, but if you like this sort of show, it's very well done.


Well yes, the first episode was. But after that it's a different story each week, as well as ongoing stories.


----------



## Guest

The Ripper gets occasional references, though. I'm growing a little weary of it--seems to be rather similar from one episode to another. For that time period, I prefered _The Nick_.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone seen HBO's _*Westworld*_--wow! It's going to be amazing (and not for the faint of heart...).


----------



## corndogshuffle

Kontrapunctus - saw the first two episodes. Been blown away so far. Killer cast, beautiful visuals, effective music, it's got all that and more. I love the idea of the show and I'm not even sure I know what the idea is yet. Would recommend it to anybody.


----------



## Guest

I hate westerns and I love the show, so they're doing something right! Due to nudity, violence, and language, I wouldn't recommend to just _anyone_...


----------



## corndogshuffle

Well, anybody I spend time with outside of work hours. I don't think I'd be employed very long if I recommended that my 11 year old students should go home and watch Westworld. :lol:


----------



## Biwa

I just watched the original Westworld (1973) and Futureworld (1976) movies on TV.

Looking forward to the new series.


----------

